# looking at going into a franchise



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

I know its probably in the wrong section but its important that I get some info im looking to go into a franchise its with DPD courier servive. Do you know if its a good one to go for as at the moment at my current jobs I've been laid off 4 times since joining the company and I'm sick off it so I think this is a way out to a better career


----------

